# Spider Shrimp - Palaemon concinnus



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Well.. below are pictures taken by a good friend of mine... 
pls dont use them without permission..its just for you to have a look at them.. 
and see if these are indeed what comes in for harold.


















Tentitive ID for this is Palaemon concinnus. They were plentiful a whiles back.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

man, those are some AMAZING photos!!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks.. but not taken by me...
Soon though... soon.. justt gotta get me lenses..MUAHAHAHAHA
anyway.. just a note that they can get a little aggressive at times..
i had about 50 of them at one point in time..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ran, tell your friend those are beautiful!!!!

Would i be a nerd if i had photos of shrimp on my wall....?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> Well.. below are pictures taken by a good friend of mine...
> pls dont use them without permission..its just for you to have a look at them..
> and see if these are indeed what comes in for harold.
> 
> Tentitive ID for this is Palaemon concinnus. They were plentiful a whiles back.


cool... I'll try to take some pics as well.. maybe we can match them up


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> Well.. below are pictures taken by a good friend of mine...
> pls dont use them without permission..its just for you to have a look at them..
> and see if these are indeed what comes in for harold.
> 
> Tentitive ID for this is Palaemon concinnus. They were plentiful a whiles back.


a bit of a delayed response but yes these are the shrimp that arrived. I think actually all sixty sold out in less than a week.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Cool... had a feeling when you mentioned the names.. they sold out pretty fast here as well...
they make good photography subject since they pose quite a challenge..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Funny you mentioned that Harold, as I was going to say that you (Menagerie) had something similar to what Ranma posted.

Very cool indeed .


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

wtac said:


> Funny you mentioned that Harold, as I was going to say that you (Menagerie) had something similar to what Ranma posted.
> 
> Very cool indeed .


I noticed today that there were about 6 left... must have been hiding... little beggers.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you for sharing those pictures, very interesting shrimp.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

The detail is amazing !!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

they were after all taken for identification purposes..


----------

